# Best substrate for dwarf baby tears?



## freph (Apr 4, 2011)

It will root in just about anything. It's not picky. People have grown carpets in flourite, sand, aquasoil (powder and normal), etc. It can even grow on porous rock out of substrate.


----------



## Dugsul808 (Jul 30, 2012)

Best substrate in my opinion are Ada soil. But anything is good as long as it isn't to course. Also, hc is a high nutrient consumer so if probably go with the Ada soil. It's all in your preference


----------



## Xiaozhuang (Feb 15, 2012)

Fine gravel or Fine soil like ADA power sand easier to plant in. Sand maybe a little light.


----------



## BeastMaster (Dec 17, 2012)

I've been successful with an Amazonia normal base covered with a quarter inch layer of Amazonia powder. High PAR lighting and injected CO2 are also part of the equation. Good Luck.


----------



## clincoln9 (Mar 20, 2013)

Unfortunately I don't have access to ADA aqua soil. I guess I'm going to try a small sized gravel with the dirt and hope for the best. I am injecting CO2 and have decent lighting so hoping that all should be enough for it. I heard of people "try starting" HC and supposedly that helps it root initially. Anyone want to clarify what that is?


----------



## 93145 (Jun 24, 2013)

Do you have access to UP Aqua Soil? Very similar to ADA but doesnt leech ammonia and is a bit denser. 

If you're concerned with it floating away on you try to look up different planting techniques with long tweezers. Believe it or not that can make a significant difference by itself.


----------



## BeastMaster (Dec 17, 2012)

clincoln9 said:


> Unfortunately I don't have access to ADA aqua soil. I guess I'm going to try a small sized gravel with the dirt and hope for the best. I am injecting CO2 and have decent lighting so hoping that all should be enough for it. I heard of people "try starting" HC and supposedly that helps it root initially. Anyone want to clarify what that is?


Dry starting or "dry start method" DSM for short is a technique that involves planting HC plugs or cuttings in moist substrate and allowed to establish in a humid environment. Humidity is accomplished by covering the tank w/ cellophane wrap, periodically uncovered for gas exchange and misting with water. When the HC has shown signs of putting down a root system, the tank is then "flooded" and the submersed HC must transition from an emerged state to submersed. During this period, it has been experienced by others, that CO2 injection is needed to minimize "melting" of the established HC. Hope that clarifies it for you.


----------

